# porter cable help



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

My porter cable sander just died no motor sound at all. Usually I just replace the motor but I was wondering is there something I could check before to see if a new motor is needed


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

The switch?

I remember Capt Sheetrock saying you could get the motor for a PC sander out of one or more of their other tools, for a decent amount less than buying a motor only.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ya I havent opened it up yet I was finishing a job today and it died. Usually the switch is the first thing I check but I remember someone saying you can change the brushes I think


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes the brushes can be changed. And the Captain said that the motor from a Porter Cable drill fits the sander.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Brushes are the 1st thing to go---I have 3 of them cory--have replaced brushes in all 3--switch in 2 of them and motor went in 3rd


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Yea I just fixed it I guess I was clumsy and left a wire where the screw goes so the wire broke the white one so I just took a motor from one of my other handles that the head broke so all is good till it breaks again. Seen a festool in person the other day looks sweet more money but atleast it comes with a warranty and I can have the pc for a backup for when I need to send it out


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh ya has anyone ever taken the pc vaccuum apart I tryed to one time but was never able to get it open I have a couple that are dead so idk if it could be fixed


----------

